# ID Help please



## Mja64 (Jan 1, 2020)

Hi
Could someone ID these cichlids please, very dark blue/grey with white edging on all fins.
Thanks


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Yellow tail acei.


----------



## Mja64 (Jan 1, 2020)

Hmm, thanks but I have a few yellow tailed aceis, and they are all the normal bright blue with yellow fins. These fellas are a very dark grey, with white edges to the fins, definitely no yellow. Though now I've looked at other aceis, they may well be White Tail Acei (Pseudotropheus acei "ngara"), that looks the closest. Thanks anyway


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I was also thinking they are White tail Acei.


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

the yellow fish looks like a Chindogo saulosi female


----------

